# With sound / without sound, Subwoofers Pulsating in and out



## TenEQs (Feb 20, 2009)

I just finished setting up my fantabulous sub box. Testing it out I found that one channel (RCA-Left + Alpine Amp + Alpine 12") was fine, the other channel I had, same config but RCA-Right was a bit off. With or without any sound being sent through the RCA's my sub would pulsate in and out with no concurrence to any audio signal i was sending or had muted. I switched RCA-Left for RCA-Right and still had the same pulsing in and out (not violently, just calmly & steady flowing in and out)

Someone please help! Could it be a bad ground sub/amp wise? Possibly fried transistor in my amp?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

if you switched the RCA's around and had the same problem with the right channel your amp is bad.


----------

